# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary



## explosiv (11 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich benötige etwas Unterstützung beim Thema 'DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary'!
Ich hatte alle Beispiele geladen und starten wollen. Jedoch bekam ich immer den gleichen Fehler. Auch unter dem Verweis in C# 2008 Express stand immer ein gelbes Dreieck.
Ich vermute, dass mir verschiedene DLL im Verweis noch fehlen. Hat hierzu jemand eine Antwort?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Juni 2011)

Jo, die DLL ist nicht compiliert in meiner lib. Wenn du die ganze Solution öffnest und dann "Build all" oder "alles erstellen" klickst, sollten die ausrufezichen danach verschwinden!

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch ne compilierte Version der Dll z.b. Aus diesem programm: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40921 rauskopieren


----------



## explosiv (13 Juni 2011)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Nachricht, schneller als die Siemens Hotline!

Ich hatte dann festgestellt, dass ich das Framework 4.0 installieren musste. Jedoch sind noch nicht alle gelben Dreiecke gelöscht. 
Im Moment arbeite ich mit XP SP3 und verbinde mich über eine 7170 Fritzbox mit WLan auf CP443-1 zur CPU414-3.
Merker schreiben und lesen funktioniert schon über C#. 
Ziel soll sein, mit einem smart phone per WLan die CPU zu steuern. 
Vielleicht auch erstmal über einen Umweg durch eine WPF Page vom Computer.
Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee?

Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (13 Juni 2011)

explosiv schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die schnelle Nachricht, schneller als die Siemens Hotline!
> 
> Ich hatte dann festgestellt, dass ich das Framework 4.0 installieren musste. Jedoch sind noch nicht alle gelben Dreiecke gelöscht.
> Im Moment arbeite ich mit XP SP3 und verbinde mich über eine 7170 Fritzbox mit WLan auf CP443-1 zur CPU414-3.
> ...



Was für ein SmartPhone? Kapiers nicht ganz was du machen willst, beschreibs mal genauer.
Ich mach bei mir das ganze über Apache Webserver und PHP!


----------



## explosiv (13 Juni 2011)

Erstmal ein Hallo, noch so spät auf?

eigentlich ganz einfach. Das Smartphone soll als Panel dienen. 
Das Smartphone arbeitet wie eine Bedienungseinheit (PC WinCC, WinCC flex u.s.w.), 
Die Smartphone - verbindung würde ich über WLan herstellen wollen (wie mit dem jetzigen PC). Als Smartphone software könnte ich mir vielleicht Phone 7 von MS  vorstellen, natürlich nur wenn die DLL von libnodave auf Phone 7 funktioniert.
Die Bedienung sollte dann ausschliesslich mit dem SmartPhone über WLan -> FritzBox -> CP  -> CPU erfolgen.
Könnte die Idee funktionieren?

vielen Dank für die Info's


----------



## Jochen Kühner (14 Juni 2011)

Hm... Glaube dlls gehen in windowsphone 7 nicht!

Ich bin ja dabei die libnodave funktionen direkt in meine lib einzubauen, aber das wird noch dauern! 

Kannst mal versuchen ob man s7net mit dem windows phone sdk compilieren kann!


----------

